# Anonymous email



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's possible to send an anonymous email from my home computer. Like from a generic web-based address. Or could someone savvy find out my IP and eventually who really sent it?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

There is no such thing as 'anonymous' on the internet.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Try here?

Anonymous Secure Email


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

no, but there is close.

Caem 4.0.6 - MacUpdate

I used it for an April fools prank a year or so ago to make a co-worker think they were getting a letter from the CIRA for copyright infringment and illegal distribution through Limewire 

It shows XXXXXX in the headers where your information should be.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Try here?
> 
> Anonymous Secure Email


Thanks. This looks good.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Rampant AV said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to send an anonymous email from my home computer. Like from a generic web-based address. Or could someone savvy find out my IP and eventually who really sent it?


Get the door, that'll be the cops.   

What do you have to say that you can't say out loud? Sending anonymous email sounds pretty shifty to me.

Margaret


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

I had my manager "fire" one of my coworkers a few April Fools' ago using email header spoofing - he started packing his things until I sent out another email supposedly from our office manager's email account mentioning that no email should be trusted...

Worked perfectly, until IT found out about me mucking around with the mail server. They disabled my network login, and I couldn't do any work for a few hours. Prank + time off = good times for all!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

One of the exact reasons I recommend that people read Dante's Inferno is so that they can discover and examine the special place in hell reserved for those who make others mistakenly believe that they have lost their job.




Theseus said:


> I had my manager "fire" one of my coworkers a few April Fools' ago using email header spoofing - he started packing his things until I sent out another email supposedly from our office manager's email account mentioning that no email should be trusted...
> 
> Worked perfectly, until IT found out about me mucking around with the mail server. They disabled my network login, and I couldn't do any work for a few hours. Prank + time off = good times for all!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dante is quite clear on this. And it's eternal.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Try here?
> 
> Anonymous Secure Email


You give your email to get an account.... It is only anonymous until the *warrant* arrives.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> One of the exact reasons I recommend that people read Dante's Inferno is so that they can discover and examine the special place in hell reserved for those who make others mistakenly believe that they have lost their job.


I believe that is the same special place reserved for child molesters and people who talk in a movie theatre.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Get the door, that'll be the cops.
> 
> What do you have to say that you can't say out loud? Sending anonymous email sounds pretty shifty to me.
> 
> Margaret


Actually it's quite the opposite. I know of some shady characters and I want to report them and expose them to certain people but I want to do it anonymously. Don't be so quick to judge!


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Actually it's quite the opposite. I know of some shady characters and I want to report them and expose them to certain people but I want to do it anonymously.


The phrase 'slippery slope' comes to mind here..... Tread carefully.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Rampant AV said:


> Actually it's quite the opposite. *I know of some shady characters and I want to report them and expose them to certain people but I want to do it anonymously.* Don't be so quick to judge!





absolutetotalgeek said:


> The phrase 'slippery slope' comes to mind here..... Tread carefully.


Indeed.

To "*KNOW*" that these people are "_shady_" means that you have indisputable evidence - the process is simple, you go to the police.
*IMHO, if you are not prepared to stand up then you should keep your mouth shut*.
_Conviction-by-gossip_ leaves a nasty taste in the mouth and is the last resort of the truly gutless.

*EDIT*: It would take about a nanosecond for the "shady" character's defense lawyer to find you through any of the links above. Call Crime Stoppers if you really do "have the goods" on these guys.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> I believe that is the same special place reserved for child molesters and people who talk in a movie theatre.


Mrs Reynolds, that was a good episode....


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG. I asked a simple question. I did not ask for everyone's views. If you do not have and answer to my question then don't post anything it's simple. Too many people on here just open their traps for no reason. As for the person that thinks I should keep my mouth shut, they should take their own advice!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Rampant AV said:


> I asked a simple question.


You asked how to do something that is immoral, unethical and potentially illegal.... Are you really so stupid that you did not expect a negative reaction?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Rampant AV said:


> OMG. I asked a simple question. I did not ask for everyone's views. If you do not have and answer to my question then don't post anything it's simple. Too many people on here just open their traps for no reason. As for the person that thinks I should keep my mouth shut, they should take their own advice!


You will learn one day - I hope sooner than later - that people who speak up and offer you advice just might know what they are talking about.

Do you read the paper? Do you have any idea how many people have lost their jobs, landed in jail, lost their families, ruined friendships and more, all because they thought nobody would know it was "them" that sent the email or they thought everybody would know they were just kidding?

On top of all that, you've said why you want to do this. I think we have a principle of law, something about "innocent until proven guilty" - you don't have a right to accuse, even by inference, and to spread accusations and ruin someone's reputation.

As someone else said, if you do know that someone has committed a crime, call crime stoppers if you want to remain anonymous. If the act you want to reveal is not a "crime", then you're intending to behave in a way that is even more reprehensible than they are.

And you came here and told us all about it. Do you still think nobody will ever find out?

Duh.

Margaret


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

rgray said:


> You asked how to do something that is immoral, unethical and potentially illegal.... Are you really so stupid that you did not expect a negative reaction?


How is sending an anonymous email any of the above. You're an idiot! I can see that most of you are just looking for arguements. I will not read anymore of your comments on this post so don't bother!


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Ooooookay then..... whew! :yikes:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Since he won't be reading any more posts in this thread, I guess there's no reason for me to observe that there's only one "e" in argument, or that "any more" is two words in the context in which he used it, but, what the heck, I'm an idiot.

More importantly, I guess there's no reason, either, to observe that the good people of ehMac dispense advice largely altruistically. I don't come here for advice, but I do pay attention to the advice others get. I have learned from the discussions.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

As an example, take the fellow who was going to buy the stolen MacBook Pro the other day and posted about it in another subforum here. First, we knew before he said it that he was thinking about buying something stolen, and second, he knew it was wrong, but that didn't stop him from floating the idea. Based on the information in the thread, I had his full name, home phone number, address, school, and lots more, inside of 3 minutes--only with the information he presented in the thread. Let's say you're the thief, and you're sitting beside him watching the thread unravel. Would you be happy that your customer could be found out like that? How safe are you then?

But it seems likely that when you send this "anonymous" email, the people it affects won't have to track you down through online means, they're already going to know who it is who knows what you know, and presumably how to find you.

If it's a matter of saving someone else pain and suffering though, just go to the police directly. If they think you need protection, they'll provide it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

rgray said:


> You asked how to do something that is immoral, unethical and potentially illegal.... Are you really so stupid that you did not expect a negative reaction?


rgray nailed it, dude.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> rgray nailed it, dude.


Uh, that's "spam" dude.

Reported.


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, this won't be read by the individual asking for the information. Regardless, if they want anonymity (sp?), send a letter in the mail, from a mailbox. Simple enough.


----------

